# Mikki's parking



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 14, 2017)

I recently saw a web page saying this stopover near Albufeira has just been closed by police? Does anyone know if this is true, and if so why. Thanks Maja


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 14, 2017)

A link to the web page would be useful.


----------



## Scampi30 (Jan 15, 2017)

maja07 said:


> I recently saw a web page saying this stopover near Albufeira has just been closed by police? Does anyone know if this is true, and if so why. Thanks Maja



Hi, there is an  excellent motorhome park at Falesia about 10 min. bus run from Albufeira. Used it last year for sometime, close to beach and small town

N37.090360    W008.160440 Would think very busy in season.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 16, 2017)

Steve121 said:


> A link to the web page would be useful.



Here is the web page...the "go here for more info" link is in Dutch !!

http://www.******************/en/po...4/motorhome-parking-mikkis-place-to-stay.aspx


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 16, 2017)

The link has copied this time.....maja


http://www.******************/en/po...4/motorhome-parking-mikkis-place-to-stay.aspx


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry, the link wont paste across, but if you search Mikki's Parking it's there in *************.   maja


----------



## witzend (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi I expect that was last yr he has his one web page with contact details email is       info.mikki@gmail.com 
And responds quickly to them


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok thanks for that...maja


----------



## witzend (Jan 16, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Ok thanks for that...maja



- camperplaces


----------

